# None paying members



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We have a quite long list of "members" who have subscribed but have NOT yet paid...

Graeme and Malcolm have tried repeatedly to "encourage" owners on the list to pay, but to no avail. We will try once more (and give them a week to pay), then we will publish their names and see if that encourages them a little faster 

The list below represents those "members" that have not yet paid their first years subscription. I have removed those members from the list that have joined within the last couple of weeks...

Some of the members may not be users of this forum, so we will endeavour to contact them by other means. I'm sorry it has come to this, but there is *at least* Â£500 in unpaid dues :-/

Joining Date Â Name Â Â Â Â Â Â Nickname or Forum ID
13/06/2003 Â Shashi Dookhee Â Â Â Â (Emmy)
19/06/2003 Â Andrew Devlin Â Â Â Â (Vegas)
14/06/2003 Â Mark Scotton Â Â Â Â (mack)
16/06/2003 Â Dean Edwards
13/06/2003 Â Karl Jones
13/06/2003 Â Marcus Nicholls Â Â Â Â (Marcus)
08/07/2003 Â Rob Adamson
08/07/2003 Â Darren Street Â Â Â Â (Dazza)
11/07/2003 Â Meb Merali
21/07/2003 Â Alan Murphy Â Â Â Â (Murph)
31/07/2003 Â Philip Gregorios Â Â Â Â (pgTT) - has said he will give me cash at Kneesworth when I next see him.
04/08/2003 Â Amir Khan 
06/08/2003 Â Frederico Ribeiro Pereira Â Â Â Â (kalahari)
15/08/2003 Â Ian Leece
17/08/2003 Â Ray Hislop Â (Ramone)
17/08/2003 Â Steve ****
18/08/2003 Â Jake Landless
22/08/2003 Â Martin Ellis (ELLIS)
03/09/2003 Â Andy Chandler Â


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Guilty as charged!!!!!!!!!!!
I might as well shame myself as its the only way I'll get my finger out and DO IT!
Many apologies I have the address, i have the cash and I know have the time- should have the cheque by the end of the week or monday.

Hopefully i can then change my icon from wannabe to member.

Sorry guys for being a pain in the a**


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

Been a member for months but STILL does not show on my postings :'(


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> We have a quite long list of "members" who have subscribed but have NOT yet paid...


"Subscribed"... as in they receive copies of AbsoluTTe but have not paid for membership??


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Unfortunately yes 



> "Subscribed"... as in they receive copies of AbsoluTTe but have not paid for membership??


----------



## jhaig (Sep 8, 2003)

Okay you got me worried now - why I don't know cause I am sure I have confirmed this but hmmmm - am I paid - 'Jonathan Haig'

If not I will get to it ASAP - paid by paypal......I hope

Jon

P.S. Can I attach my forum nickname to my account if it isn't already??


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> "Subscribed"... as in they receive copies of AbsoluTTe but have not paid for membership??


Not quite. They've had their membership pack but will not get anything else from the club until they have paid. They have been chased but they mainly choose to ignore us or don't do as they promise


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> Okay you got me worried now - why I don't know cause I am sure I have confirmed this but hmmmm - am I paid - 'Jonathan Haig'
> 
> If not I will get to it ASAP - paid by paypal......I hope
> 
> ...


Jonners, your payment has been received  and I've added your forum ID to our database. I'll get a new list to KevinST or Jae over the coming days so you will see your status change to TTOC Member on the forum too.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We have given the non-paying members time & opportunity to pay. As soon as I'm sent the list, I will publish their names 

We obviously don't want to do this, but they have taken up valuable time from us and money from our members. :-/


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Please Mr Webmaster I've paid, can my profile show that also...

Thanks

Jason


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Im going to give Hutters the cash when he eventually turns up at a Kneesworth meet :-* :

Cheers...


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> Im going to give Hutters the cash when he eventually turns up at a Kneesworth meet :-* :
> 
> Cheers...


Oi, cheeky b***er - some of us have to work you know 

I'll be there on the 19th...promise.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

can i have my ID saying im a member, i have paid honest


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If you added your forumid to the application form then it will occur on the next update... if you didn't add it, then send an email to [email protected] stating your forumid, your membership number and your name.

Mark



> can i have my ID saying im a member, i have paid honest


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Post 1 in this thread updated with the list of members who haven't paid


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Mark, one comment. Is it possible that some of these members were interested, but have since decided that they no longer want to be a member of the TTOC? If that's the case then surely they have a right not to pay any money.

I have no idea what these people signed up to (i.e. they promise to send money) or if there is a process for them to return the packs they have received.


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Kevin
I signed up to become a member of the TTOC and get a badge for the coupe to say that.
I initially tried to pay at the bank but they needed the recipient account details and said it would be cheaper by cheque - both me and the missus work shifts and thought the other had sent the cheque off which hasn't been the case,therefore ,my cheque will be in the post for monday guaranteed cos I'm posting it.
It wasn't high on the prority list at the time but is now Apologies to all if i have caused any grief [smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

All the people listed on post 1 of this thread have specifically completed an on-line form or downloadable form. They have then clicked the option to pay by paypal / bank transfer / cheque. These are NOT people who simply registered their interest.

We took the original list of owners who registered their interest and then informed them that the club was launched. After they had JOINED the club, we then sent them their membership pack & magazine.

There could be no confusion that they wanted to join the club. The application form does not state "register you interest", it states "Join the TT Owners Club"...

It's just disappointing that's all. 



> Mark, one comment. Is it possible that some of these members were interested, but have since decided that they no longer want to be a member of the TTOC? If that's the case then surely they have a right not to pay any money.
> 
> I have no idea what these people signed up to (i.e. they promise to send money) or if there is a process for them to return the packs they have received.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

No problem mate. 



> Kevin
> I signed up to become a member of the TTOC and get a badge for the coupe to say that.
> I initially tried to pay at the bank but they needed the recipient account details and said it would be cheaper by cheque - both me and the missus work shifts and thought the other had sent the cheque off which hasn't been the case,therefore ,my cheque will be in the post for monday guaranteed cos I'm posting it.
> It wasn't high on the prority list at the time but is now Apologies to all if i have caused any grief [smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

I haven't got a TTOC member thingy either, and I'm No 00008! Â :'(


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

and i have paid but not registerd on my posts either :-/


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

This is interesting:

someone on your initial list owes me some money as well ... sine 1 1/2 years  I suppose this good person likes to create bad debts [smiley=behead2.gif]


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Damn, I wasn't even on the list and I paid my dues at the weekend :-/


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Think I might be taken off the list now?
Hutters??


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

:



;D



> Think I might be taken off the list now?
> Hutters??


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> Think I might be taken off the list now?
> Hutters??


I collected the post this morning, so yes it seems like you are off the list now ;D - BTW, it's exactly 5 months to the day since you subscribed to the Club


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

I know and I have apologised and I did name and shame myself before anybody else did,and I did feel very gulity,and ,and and...........................am I forgiven? :-[ and if so can I get all the benefits back like absolutte and my TTOC badge and my profile sorted and and and ...............(is that enuff grovelling?) ;D


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> I know and I have apologised and I did name and shame myself before anybody else did,and I did feel very gulity,and ,and and...........................am I forgiven? :-[ and if so can I get all the benefits back like absolutte and my TTOC badge and my profile sorted and and and ...............(is that enuff grovelling?) ;D


Go on then, I''l forgive you ;D

My hard disk failed last week and I'm just about up and running again, so I'll get caught up on orders, payments, membership, etc. this week so you should have the car badge, etc. next week.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Crushy your sig still says "Nearly a member " though !

At least you have the member thingy up there not like mine, although it would be hard to not see the TTOC logos on this sig of mine ! :-[


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> Crushy your sig still says "Nearly a member " though !
> 
> At least you have the member thingy up there not like mine, although it would be hard to not see the TTOC logos on this sig of mine ! :-[


John, we got your email. Â As you know we don't administrate the forum so until Jae has the resource available to update profiles there's not much we can do. Â There are a number of others that are waiting for the next update aswell.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cheers Graeme, as if by magic....tis done ! Thanks :


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Tis nothing John : Oh and also thank our esteemed webmaster (Kev)!



> Cheers Graeme, as if by magic....tis done ! Thanks Â :


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

So if I say 'Thank You' nicely to Kev (in advance), does that mean mine'll get done too?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks Mark and Kev and Jae and everyone who knows me ! 8)


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> So if I say 'Thank You' nicely to Kev (in advance), does that mean mine'll get done too?


Would you look at that - you have a TTOC member tag ;D
And thanks to Mark for asking me to set you active ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Would you look at that - you have a TTOC member tag Â ;D
> And thanks to Mark for asking me to set you active Â ;D


You are all stars! 

(Thank you!)


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Until Hutters says so im still a nearly member!!
I didnt notice ........do you have some TTOC badges on your sig pic TTotal ?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cant see any ...... ???

:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

PS Crushy......look up...you are a swan !


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Until Hutters says so im still a nearly member!!
> I didnt notice ........do you have some TTOC badges on your sig pic TTotal ?


Looks to me like you are a member now


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

One big happy family !


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

... and they all lived happily ever after ... ;D

Moley


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Ok guys................(it took mearly 5months to subscribe).............but if I don't receive my absoluTTe2 and my TTOC badge before christmas I will publish a list of the committee and their names and shame u lot  ;D(patiently waiting but I hope its not another 5 months!) ;D


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Also waiting - sent me monies 2 weeks ago - no pack yet ???

Hutters - you (should) have IM (I think I sent one anyway )


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Nothing in my Inbox or database for a NaughTTy :-/

Drop me an email ([email protected]) with your name and postcode and I'll check that way.

Graeme


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Cheers Graeme - e-mail sent


----------

